# Авиация > Матчасть >  История Як-28

## alexvolf



----------


## FLOGGER

Смотря в каком смысле "яркая". Читал, что, когда осваивали бомбометание на с\з, то, не то, что в цель, *в полигон* попасть не могли! Проблем у 28-го было много. Хотя, наверное, 28Ри 28П пришлись к месту.

----------


## alexvolf

> Смотря в каком смысле "яркая". Читал, что, когда осваивали бомбометание на с\з, то, не то, что в цель, *в полигон* попасть не могли! Проблем у 28-го было много. Хотя, наверное, 28Ри 28П пришлись к месту.


FLOGGER
 28-й задуман был как П (на замену барражирующему 25-му).Кстати на вооружении никакой из дружественных армий не стоял и за рубеж не продавался. Летал как ракета.Единственный недостаток отмечают -бывали случаи отказа одновременного включения форсажа на одном из
двух ТРД.А эксперименты с ИБ и Р-это не столько от бедности нашей,сколь от глупости - слить все в один стакан-заборестей выйдет.Однако толком все это положительных
результатов не дало,хотя продолжительное время строевые части их эксплуатировали.Но какой из него бомбер сами посудите-перед тем как в отсек (специально не называю бомбоотсеком) подвесить бомбу среднего калибра самолет закатывали на траншею, а при подвеске бомбы крупного калибра (как утверждают знающие и пищущие люди) слышалось легкое потрескивание толи стрингеров,толи шпангоутов ...

----------


## Морячок

> С флотскими людьми пообщаться одно удовольствие-как говориться роднит общая любовь к емкому загадочному слову ОКЕАН.


Спасибо за теплые слова. Жаль только - уже много лет не "купался" в океанской воде... Дальше Средиземного моря никак не выберусь, да и то в качестве "отдыхающего и загорающего". 

А по поводу Як-28П - меня вот какой вопрос озадачил: параллельно с этой машиной на вооружении стоял Ту-128. Тоже перехватчик. Какой был смысл в двух самолетах аналогичного назначения?

----------


## FLOGGER

> FLOGGER
>  28-й задуман был как П (на замену барражирующему 25-му).


Немножко не так. ЯК-28задумывался как легкий бомбардировщик. В этом качестве он и совершил первый полет.



> Кстати на вооружении никакой из дружественных армий не стоял и за рубеж не продавался.


Это известно. Слышал историю, что штатники хотели его купить после снятия его с вооружения, но наши что-то заупрямились.



> Летал как ракета.Единственный недостаток отмечают -бывали случаи отказа одновременного включения форсажа на одном из
> двух ТРД.


Насчет разновременного включения, особенно на разбеге, форсажа-да, это известная история. Но, к сожалению, это была далеко не единственная беда. Общался с летчиком, который после строевой части летал на нем на АРЗ. Так он говорил, что не было такой болезни, которой бы он не болел. Но это, как понимаете, только с его слов.



> А эксперименты с ИБ и Р-это не столько от бедности нашей,сколь от глупости - слить все в один стакан-заборестей выйдет.


Ну, почему же? Не мы одни стараемся сделать самолет как можно более функциональным. Примеров тому много.



> Однако толком все это положительных
> результатов не дало,хотя продолжительное время строевые части их эксплуатировали.


Это уже другая песня.



> Но какой из него бомбер сами посудите-перед тем как в отсек (специально не называю бомбоотсеком) подвесить бомбу среднего калибра самолет закатывали на траншею,


Я слышал другое: что его поднимали на домкратах. Но это не принципиально.



> а при подвеске бомбы крупного калибра (как утверждают знающие и пищущие люди) слышалось легкое потрескивание толи стрингеров,толи шпангоутов ...


Об этом не слышал.

----------


## Морячок

> Я слышал другое: что его поднимали на домкратах. Но это не принципиально.
> Цитата:
> а при подвеске бомбы крупного калибра (как утверждают знающие и пищущие люди) слышалось легкое потрескивание толи стрингеров,толи шпангоутов ...
> Об этом не слышал.


Если верить публикации в "Мире авиации" 4/03 - 
"...по Афгану авиабомбы крупнее калибра 500 кг не применяли вообще. Для их подвески требовалось поднимать самолет на «козелки» или ставить на «яму». А если подвешивались авиабомбы калибра 1500 кг или 3000 кг, то перед подвеской экипаж должен был занять свои места в кабинах и закрыть фонари. В противном случае, после подвески таких боеприпасов фюзеляж подвергался деформации, и кабины закрыть было уже невозможно."
http://yak-28.maverick-lab.net/library/ma200304

Блин... "еще тот" аэроплан, получается.

----------


## timsz

Ту-128 - это барражирующий перехватчик. Яки, вроде, такими возможностями не обладали.

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо за теплые слова. Жаль только - уже много лет не "купался" в океанской воде... Дальше Средиземного моря никак не выберусь, да и то в качестве "отдыхающего и загорающего". 
> 
> А по поводу Як-28П - меня вот какой вопрос озадачил: параллельно с этой машиной на вооружении стоял Ту-128. Тоже перехватчик. Какой был смысл в двух самолетах аналогичного назначения?


Ну раз мы заговорили о КБ то,думаю стоит напомнить об АНТ (правда боюсь  форумчане начнуть за это  бить ногами :Biggrin: ).Как известно в период правления Хрущева -Андрей Николаевич начал бегать впереди паровоза,а МАП стало чуть-ли не дочерней фирмой КБ. 
По мнению главкомата ПВО Северная часть Союза  имела очень слабую оборону (смотря конечно с какой точки зрения на это смотреть) как раз эта часть представлялась генералитету как наиболее возможная брешь через которую армады В-52 будут наносит ядерный удар.Вот тут и встал вопрос о дальнем барражирующем перехватчике  с УРС В-В с мощным бортовым радиолокационным комплексом способным находится длительное время в воздухе и осуществлять перехват ВЦ на дальных рубежах в полу или автономном режиме. А кто  мог справиться с поставленной задачем кроме Туполева? Авторитет!Парабола и РЭА РЛС имела такие габариты что ее в пору
было  засовывать в бомбер,УРС тоже имел не малый вес.Ну,а деньги-
кто их тогда считал? Сталинское золото истратили на ракеты,кукурузу и
цилину,флот изничтожили тогда Хрущев- раз и  денежную реформу закатил.У страха глаза велики. А Генсек порой умел сам себе страхи напускать.Послушайте в нете есть запись его истерики в ООН, после выступления филлипинца.То истерика,то операция Анадырь. Американцы нас боялись как черт ладона(непредсказуемости Хруща),а мы в свою очередь их.Вот по этой причине народ в фуфайках и ходил ...

----------


## alexvolf

> Немножко не так. ЯК-28задумывался как легкий бомбардировщик. В этом качестве он и совершил первый полет.
> 
> Это известно. Слышал историю, что штатники хотели его купить после снятия его с вооружения, но наши что-то заупрямились.
> 
> Я слышал другое: что его поднимали на домкратах. Но это не принципиально.
> 
> Об этом не слышал.


Уважаемый FLOGGER
 Не знаю,что там писал Мороз или кто иной,но задумывался 28-й именно как перехватчик (смотри Адлера) затем появилась такая фишка- бросать
некое тактическое изделие на сверхзвуке без всякого парашюта не важно куда (полигон не интеросовал некого) и быстро-быстро отрывать когти.Возможно,что по сей причине эроплан и был "невыездным".

----------


## Морячок

> Ту-128 - это барражирующий перехватчик. Яки, вроде, такими возможностями не обладали.


Точно - не обладали? я полагал, что они были барражирующими перехватчиками (наряду с Ту-128), т.к. "развились" из Як-25, который как раз и был таковым... 



> Северная часть Союза имела очень слабую оборону


да, где их только не было... В Семипалатинске, до появления МиГ-31 - именно "стодвадцатьвосьмые" стояли - по утрам город будили  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Точно - не обладали? я полагал, что они были барражирующими перехватчиками (наряду с Ту-128), т.к. "развились" из Як-25, который как раз и был таковым... 
> 
> да, где их только не было... В Семипалатинске, до появления МиГ-31 - именно "стодвадцатьвосьмые" стояли - по утрам город будили


 Уваж. Морячок
 АНТ мог убедить в своей правоте кого угодно. Если перечислять его полуфабрикаты (к примеру Ту-22) запушенные в крупную серию и модификации одного и того же эроплана (к примеру Ту-104)пальцев на руках точно не хватит.Одним словом-АВТОРИТЕТНЫЙ конструктор.
А на 28-м  стояли два ТРД - конструкции Люлько - были довольно прожорливы на сверхзвуке,посему боевой радиус был незначителен.
Впрочем подходя к вопросу КБ АНТ я все несколько утрирую.Посмотреть
ЛТХ Як-28 и сравнить их с Ту-128 можно на сайте http:// www.airwar.ru

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уважаемый FLOGGER
>  Не знаю,что там писал Мороз или кто иной,но задумывался 28-й именно как перехватчик (смотри Адлера) затем появилась такая фишка- бросать
> некое тактическое изделие на сверхзвуке без всякого парашюта не важно куда (полигон не интеросовал некого) и быстро-быстро отрывать когти.Возможно,что по сей причине эроплан и был "невыездным".


Уважаемый alexvolf. Не собираясь вступать с Вами в спор о первичности предназначения ЯК-28, все же напомню, что постновление СМ от 56 г. ставилась задача создания легкого с\з бомбардировщика (ЯК-129) на базе ЯК-26. По просьбе Адлера для постройки ЯК-129 был выделен ЯК-26. Первый ЯК-28 (бомбер) совершил полет в 58 году, а перехватчик стали делать позже, в 60 году на базе ЯК-27К и *ЯК-28*. Заводские испытания ЯК-28П начались в 62 году, т.е. на 4 года позже бомбера. Таким образом первоначально ЯК-28 задумывался как бомбер, таким он и был сделан. Невыездным он был, думаю, не причине возможности бросания чего-то, хотя мне причина неизвестна. Но невыездных машин и без ЯКа было достаточно: СУ-9, СУ-11, СУ-15. ТУ-128... Если почесать репу, то список можно продолжить. А "изделия" бросали и с выездных машин: СУ-7, например, ТУ-16. Говорят, и с МИГ-21-го тоже, но я слышал об этом только один раз и не очень в этом уверен.
 Сильно мы с Вами отвлеклись от темы, поэтому прошу прощения у модераторов и всех остальных.

----------


## muk33

> Уваж. Морячок
> 
> А на 28-м  стояли два ТРД - конструкции Люлько - были довольно прожорливы на сверхзвуке,посему боевой радиус был незначителен.
> [/url]


На Як-28 стояли двигатели Р-11Ф-300, конструкции Туманского, те же, что и на МиГ-21 (Су-15). А фамилия другого конструктора - ЛюлькА, его двигатели этого периода (АЛ-7) стояли на Су-7(-9,-11) и Ту-128.

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый alexvolf. Не собираясь вступать с Вами в спор о первичности предназначения ЯК-28, все же напомню, что постновление СМ от 56 г. ставилась задача создания легкого с\з бомбардировщика (ЯК-129) на базе ЯК-26. ...


Несмотря на отвлечение от темы, разрешите вставить свои "5 копеек":
"Ноги" у Як-28 растут действительно от Як-26, который был задан ПСМ от 30.03.1955-го как легкий ФБ с двумя двигателями РД-9БФ. "Слепил" его А.С. Яковлев очень быстро, его КБ отличалось рекордными сроками проектирования и постройки опытных машин - первый опытный Як-26 совершил первый вылет 30.09.1955-го, однако скорость пошла "не на пользу" машине. Проблем у нее было "выше крыши", в результате, несмотря на офигительные затраты (машину, не дожидаясь проведения ГИ, сразу же запустили в серию на з-де № 30), все пришлось списать, и ни один самолет в строй так и не попал.
Параллельно велись работы по Як-27 (Як-121), который был задан тем же самым ПСМ от 30.03.1955-го в вариантах разведчика и перехватчика с двигателями РД-9Ф. Перехватчик Як-27 проходил заводские испытания, работы по этой теме также продолжались довольно долго, вплоть до 1959-го, машина даже была запущена в серию на Саратовском заводе, однако работы закончились ничем, ГИ самолет так и не прошел.
Немного удачнее сложилась судьба разведчика Як-27Р, эту машину все-таки смогли довести "до ума", самолет прошел-таки ГИ, выпускался серийно в Саратове в 1958-62 г.г., и даже находился на эксплуатации в ВВС.
Параллельно, начались работы по установке на самолете более мощного двигателя типа Р-11Ф-300, специально для этого пришлось делать новый вариант двигателя - Р-11АФ-300, с верхней коробкой приводов. В 1958 году А.С. Яковлев сумел перевести эту работу в разряд официальных, вышло ПСМ от 28.03.1958-го, согласно которому, ему было задано создание легкого ФБ с Р-11. Тут свою роль сыграла крайняя заинтересованность в таком самолете ВВС, руководство которых оченно хотело иметь на вооружении сверхзвуковой ФБ. Первый опытный Як-28 (Як-129) в варианте ФБ совершил первый полет 05.03.1958 г. Поскольку к этому времени Саратовский завод уже был занят, под производство Як-28 выделили Иркутский авиазавод, где, в дальнейшем, вплоть до конца 60-х и шло производство различных модификаций "28-го": Р, У, Б, Л, И, ПП.
Кроме этого, А.С. Яковлев сумел "по старой дружбе" заинтересовать своим Як-28 и ПВО, конкретно Е.Я. Савицкого, который к этому времени занимал должность командующего ИА ПВО. В результате, в начале 1959-го вышло ПСМ, согласно которому была задана модификация Як-28 в варианте перехватчика. Опытный Як-28П построили к концу 1960-го, заводские испытания начали в 1961-м, и затем, даже не начав ГИ, на фоне многочисленных проблем, которые "переваривало" ПВО в начальном периоде освоения Су-9, "пробили" его запуск в серию в Новосибирске. Как итог, серия Як-28П, которая осуществлялась на НАЗ им. Чкалова в период 1962-65 г.г., суммарным числом 435 машин.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Nazar
Ввиду того,что народ на форуме  проявил несомненый интерес к Як-28  возможно имеет смысл создать  отдельную ветку с этой темой, если Вас не затруднит просьба переместить последние посты (касаемые Як-28)-
ведь подробного рассмотрения данной темы в отличии от МиГов-по моему
не было..




> Несмотря на отвлечение от темы, разрешите вставить 
> свои "5 копеек":
>  .

----------


## ZIGZAG

Поддерживаю alexvolf!!!нужна тема новая!

----------


## Nazar

Сделаю, только и вас прошу проявить сознательность. За последний месяц, из этой темы уже штуки три другие выросло, проще сразу начинать новую тему, чем потом ее делить. :Wink:

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемые форумчане
Считаю- самолет Як-28  КБ А.С.Яковлева заслужил то,чтобы историю его создания,модификаций и эксплуатации в авиачастях рассмотреть отдельно в этой ветке.Кто не равнодушен к этой крылатой машине просьба присоединятся к беседе-высказать свое мнение...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Як-28П,с "картинками" :

http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?54.74331.0

----------


## alexvolf

> Як-28П,с "картинками" :


Уважаемый SVVAULSH
Спасибо за сноску.Посмотрел-почитал.Говорят строг самолет в пилотировании был,не вмешиваясь в управление-сам лететь мог 10 сек.
В 9-и полках потеряно 100 машин.О как! Везде и все по-разному...
У кого-нибудь статистика аварий-катастроф по 28-му есть?

----------


## alexvolf

Перекопав "грядки" инфонет по теме Як-28  должен признать,что уваж.
FLOGGER,PPV, Muk-33 оказались целиком правы в своих поправках.
 Лично я был удивлен тем фактом,что "экспериментаторы" КБ Яковлева умудрились перетворить бомбардировщик- в перехватчик,да еще с
такой короткой длиной разбега и столь продолжительным сроком эксплуатации вплоть до 1988г.(641 ИАП Новая Земля).
Если  судить по приклеенным летчиками к данному самолету различных кличек (типа -летающий забор, птеродактель,  ревущая корова,ночной ужас и т.д.) самолет действительно был далек от совершенства-зачем
тогда понадобилось строить такое большое количество.Ведь уже в то время была альтернатива со стороны КБ Сухого,а чуть позднее КБ Микояна.Тем более, Хрущев как известно взял курс на ракетное вооружение ПВО и МБР. Или в число построенных 443 входят все модификации Як-28? Кто может ответить...

----------


## desko

только як-28п :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

Мне Як-28Р нравятся :-)

----------


## alexvolf

> Мне Як-28Р нравятся :-)


 AndyK
а чем собственно, Як-28Р Вам нравится?
 Кстати у Вас случайно нет фото кабины с местом для второго члена экипажа? А то  слышал такое,что при выполнении разведки штурман должен был полусидеть-полулежать при этом отыскивать глазами подозрительные места на местности (совместно с летчиком) перед тем как ввести в действие АФА...

----------


## APKAH

Читая о Як-28 наткнулся на:



> В декабре 1994 118-й ОАП РЭБ был расформирован. Из оставшихся на тот момент 22-х "яков" 20 были утилизированы, а два перелетели на аэродром Овруч на хранение.
>   В России Як-28ПП были сняты с вооружения годом ранее. Некоторое их количество находится до настоящего времени на консервации на авиаремонтном заводе No. 26 в г. Пушкин Ленинградской области.
>   В частях ВВС на смену Як-28ПП с 1983 года стали поступать самолеты Су-24МП. Однако они были выпущены лишь малой серией (20 машин). Находятся на вооружении ВВС Украины, России и Белоруссии.


 Про "мп" конечно загнули, а вот остались ли эти Як-28пп в Пушкине и  Овруче? Или их давно порезали?

И еще о аварийности Як-28, мне известны лишь даты 11 л/п, но детальной информации ни по одному л/п нету, и бились они по цитате ниже не редко,хотелось бы узнать по более...
_для справки: выпуск всех моделей - 1157 Як-28_

_ "В свое время, когда с Як-28П в Войсках ПВО участились катастрофы и происшествия, маршалом Евгением Савицким был устроен учебно-методический сбор. На этом форуме присутствовали и представители ОКБ Яковлева. Войсками были подготовлены справочные данные, доклады, схемы. В ходе прений авиаторы попытались доказать - Як-28П - весьма сложный в аэродинамическом отношении самолет.
    Однако и руководство Войск ПВО, и представители промышленности сразу дали понять пилотам авиации ПВО - никуда не денетесь, будете летать и на этой машине и эксплуатировать перехватчик вплоть до отхода самолетов по ресурсу. Поэтому - "учите материальную часть и знайте особенности перехватчика Як-28П". На этом аккорде учебно-методический сбор и завершился."_

----------


## FLOGGER

> На Як-28 стояли двигатели Р-11Ф-300, конструкции Туманского, те же, что и на МиГ-21 (Су-15). А фамилия другого конструктора - ЛюлькА, его двигатели этого периода (АЛ-7) стояли на Су-7(-9,-11) и Ту-128.


На Як-28 стояли дв-ли Р-11АФ-300. Кажется ставили еще Р-11АФ2-300, но точно не скажу.

----------


## FLOGGER

> а вот остались ли эти Як-28пп в Пушкине? Или их давно порезали?


К великому сожалению. Могу показать несколько фото, примерно 5-6-летней давности того, что от них осталось. Скорбное зрелище...

----------


## alexvolf

> Читая о Як-28 наткнулся на:
> 
> _ "В свое время, когда с Як-28П в Войсках ПВО участились катастрофы и происшествия, маршалом Евгением Савицким был устроен учебно-методический сбор. На этом форуме присутствовали и представители ОКБ Яковлева. Войсками были подготовлены справочные данные, доклады, схемы. В ходе прений авиаторы попытались доказать - Як-28П - весьма сложный в аэродинамическом отношении самолет.
>     Однако и руководство Войск ПВО, и представители промышленности сразу дали понять пилотам авиации ПВО - никуда не денетесь, будете летать и на этой машине и эксплуатировать перехватчик вплоть до отхода самолетов по ресурсу. Поэтому - "учите материальную часть и знайте особенности перехватчика Як-28П". На этом аккорде учебно-методический сбор и завершился."_


Уважаемый АРКАН
А откуда взята вышеупомянутая инфо- интересен источник. А то как-то
что-то не особо вяжется.Судите сами-летчики гибнут,самолет ПВО толком не летает,оценки работоспособности РЛС Орел нет, 
об учебных перехватах ВЦ инфо =ЗЕРО,аварийность пост. растет пропорционально секретности,лисапедное шасси скользит юзом при посадках на обледенелую полосу (а его продолжают эксплуатировать  за полярным кругом и далее вплоть до 88-го)и т.д. и т.п. Очень все это как-то интересно...Прям загадка века.

----------


## APKAH

http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/yak28.html
В дополнение к предыдущему посту:
«…Этот самолёт обладал целым рядом аэродинамических особенностей. Достаточно их только перечислить: скоростной "подхват", срывной "подхват", реверс элеронов, газодинамическая неустойчивость двигателей. Несмотря на все аэродинамические "приколы", Як-28П многим летчикам авиации противовоздушной обороны нравился…»

----------


## FLOGGER

> Лично я был удивлен тем фактом,что "экспериментаторы" КБ Яковлева умудрились перетворить бомбардировщик- в перехватчик


Это не единичный случай, когда бомбер превращают в перехватчик. ТУ-128, например, тоже возник из ТУ-98, который был построен как бьмбардировщик. Вообще идея оснащать большие самолеты ракетами В-В, превращая его в барражирующий перехватчик,  далеко не самая безумная.

----------


## timsz

> Это не единичный случай, когда бомбер превращают в перехватчик.


Ju 88, Пе-3, P-70  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=APKAH;60641 Несмотря на все аэродинамические "приколы", Як-28П многим летчикам авиации противовоздушной обороны нравился…»[/QUOTE]

  Об этом кстати упоминает Н.И.Москвителев.
И еще один интересный факт о  Як-28П.Наличие на борту штурмана -оператора (который кстати имел дублирующее управление)позволяло летчику не отвлекаясь выполнять полет на малой высоте (300-400м),при выполнении перехвата низколетящей ВЦ.Как известно Орел-Д имел недостаточную разрешенность обнаружения ВЦ на фоне земли.Выполнять подобную операцию на одноместном перехватчике который имел аналогичную РЛС было очень сложно...

----------


## alexvolf

Не знаю,кому как,а лично меня зацепила тема Як-28.
Чем больше появлялось информации о самолете,которую удалось почерпнуть в нете тем больше наступало разочарование.И вот по какой причине- почти на всех сайтах по авиатехники (путь  к которым смогли найти  4 известных поисковика) практически одно и таже.Представить ясной картины о данном ЛА не удалось.В 2005г, тема ЯК-28 рассматривалась на форуме  АВИА-РУ однако мнение летчиков разделилось если можно так выразиться на три части по известному принципу "ЗА-НЕТ-Воздержались".
Толкового и четкого обьяснения возможностей БРЛС Орел Д также не встретил,хотя на двух сайтах копий по этой теме наломали немало,но
из всех прочитанных постов на поверхность вышло лишь одно-диаметр
(аппертура) параболической антенны БРЛС был большой,а толку от этого было мало.При этом следует признать,что в разговоре народу принимало большое количество,однако были-ли среди них специалисты судить трудно (по уровню написанного ).

Посему вопрос к уважаемым участникам форума.Подскажите,если знаете- 1)кто,где-либо встречал  описание РЛС Орел-Д и ее тех.характеристики?
2) Кто подскажет как была устроена тормозная система велосипедного
шасси Як-28П?
3) Как известно Як-28П мог развивать скорость  до 2400 км./час 1963г
Волков,Петров.Однако при этом не ясно на какой высоте и какие при этом были ограничения в авиачастях ПВО

----------


## Морячок

> Не знаю,кому как,а лично меня зацепила тема Як-28.


Меня тоже... Только у меня вопрос в иной плоскости, так сказать: каким образом самолетом, официально не принятым на вооружение, могли комплектовать строевые части??? 
Фраза о том, что "Яковлев уговорил Савицкого" - ни о чём не говорит, маршал Савицкий не мог самостоятельно размещать заказы на заводах и так далее...  
Никто не знает подробностей сей странной истории?

----------


## KAYRA

> Меня тоже... Только у меня вопрос в иной плоскости, так сказать: каким образом самолетом, официально не принятым на вооружение, могли комплектовать строевые части??? 
> Фраза о том, что "Яковлев уговорил Савицкого" - ни о чём не говорит, маршал Савицкий не мог самостоятельно размещать заказы на заводах и так далее...  
> Никто не знает подробностей сей странной истории?


Комплектация частей никак не связанна с постановлением о принятии на вооружение.

Су-17М3 приняли на вооружение летом 1981 года, когда фактически уже заканчивалось его серийное производство и поставка в строевые части заканчивалась.

К моменту принятия на вооружение МиГ-27К, на нем летало 6 строевых частей.

Постановление о принятии на вооружение, как я понимаю, выходит по результатам Государственных совместных и войсковых испытаний, после устранения основных замечаний. А в строевые части машина начинает поступать по окончании ГСИ.

В варианте с Як-28П, скорее всего, замечания так и не были устранены...

----------


## AndyK

Самолет может быть принят в эксплуатацию (и поставляться в войска), но не принят на вооружение. Су-25 эксплуатируется в строю с 1981 г, а на вооружение принят только в 1987 г.

----------


## Igor_k

Немного есть по Орлу-Д,но с простого Су-15

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый IgorK
Если не затруднит,дайте сноску на источник.

----------


## Igor_k

Это очень старая ветка с форумавиа,в основном по Миг-23,но поминаются и другие машины.Саму ветку сейчас поднять невозможно,но у меня сохранился зип.Конкретно по Орлу -только это(насколько помню)
Вопросов, в целом, оказалось немало. Если что вспомните-пишите. Если мало времени-оставьте это дело.
Я сам прекрасно понимаю, что значит выходить на форум на несколько минут, что бы посмотреть, нет ли действительно интересных тем.

МиГ-17

1. На каких максимальных перегрузках работали прицелы АСП-3НМ и ВМ.
Чем они отличались.
Если летали на варианте П, с РЛС, то

2.Какие дальности сопровождения воздушных целей (мах,мин), максимально допустимые угловые скорости линии самолет-сопровождаемая цель, максимальные перегрузки сопровождаемых целей; т.е. реально ли было применять против маневренных целей.

3. Указывется, что на последних модификациях самолета стояла СПО Сирена-2. С какой точностью она определяла ракурс облучения и классифицировала ли РЛС по типам и режиам работы.

МиГ-25 П,ПД 

1. Максимальная скороподъемность у земли или время разгона от v1 до v2 у земли (желательно в интервалах скорости 600-1100, 1100-1300).
Если помните, укажите для какой массы самолета и тип подвесок.

2. Какие ограничения по высотам и радиальным скоростям (максимально допустимым угловым скоростям линии самолет-сопровождаемая цель) обнаружения/сопровождения целей были у Смерча(на МиГ-25П) и(или) Сапфира(на МиГ-25ПД)?
Насколько устойчиво сопровождались неманеврирующие/ маневрирующие цели на фоне свободного пространства/земли. То есть примерное количество сорвавшихся первых захватов относительно их общего количества.

3. Возможно ли было изменять угловые размеры зоны обзора РЛС по азимуту, количество строк в кадре, перемещать центр зоны обзора. Если да, то может помните размеры зон и периоды обзора?
Если помните, приведите дальности обнаружения/захвата каких нибудь целей (типа миг-21,ту-16) в ППС, ЗПС.

4.Теплопеленгатор на МиГ-25ПД.
Как выглядело устройство отображения информации ИК канала. Или оно выводилось прямо на ИЛС (пардон прицел:)

5.В режиме работы Т-II, за счет значительного сужения зоны обзора увеличивался масштаб изображения. Что это из себя представляло? Различались цели в группе, или это что-то другое? 

6. Можно ли было осуществлять целеуказание ракетам с ТГС путем перемещения в пространстве зоны обзора ГСН ракеты (по типу вращения РУД на МиГ-23МЛ)

7. Насколько устойчиво сопровождались цели теплопеленгатором?(по тому же критерию, что и для РЛС). 

Су-15.

В общем вопросы те же, что и по МиГ-25 пункты 1.- 3. По энергетике самолета и по работе РЛС.
Если есть возможность-напишите.

МиГ-31

1. Есть ли на самолете санузел?


24/09/2003 [18:03:35] 



Слава: 

СТРОБ:
1.по МИГ-17 отвечу позже.Инструкция дома(сохранил )
2.По МИГ- 25ПД на память.Ограничение по Vпр=1200км/ч Vу порядка 140 м/с подвеска стандартная-4 Р-40
БРЛС по высотам ограничений нет,по радиальной скорости таких цифр не давали,видимо реальноих тоже не было.По скорости сближения( Vцели не более 3700км/ч)Минимальная Vсближения что-то порядка 200км/ч
Захват неманевр.цели устойчив,если прицел исправен не сбрасывает.Маневрирующую цель то-же держит,но по моему есть ограничения по угловой скорости перемещения цели,градусов 6 в сек.(если не соврать или я путаю с Теплопеленгатором? уточню)Цифра достаточно большая,срывало только тогда,когдацельвыходила за ограничения по скорости сближения (под R=4/4),или за пределы экрана.Угловые размеры зоны обзора не менялись
,а центр можно было менять +- 45град.Обзор кажется 4-х строчный(дома посмотрю,дам уточнения)Период обзора кажется 4.5сек(не точно)Дальности в ППС по 21 на больших высотах порядка60-70км,ЗПС 30-40.поТУ-16 до110км.ЗПС-50-70.А вообще Я летал на войсковые испытания ПД и было приятно,когда цель начинала пробивать из-за обреза прицела(120км-шкала)Самолеты с завода прямо...
Информация от ИК шла на прицел,В режиме Т-2 на экране можно было увидеть детализированную обстановку,и выделить нужную цель,цели в группе различались.
Целеуказания на ракету с ТГС шли только после захвата.
ТП более неустойчив по сопровождению,часты срывы,ограничения по угловой V 6град./сек(кажется это о нем)
В створе солнца и луны по 30 град вообще работать нельзя,облачность сильно влияет.Хотя на потолке в ППС берет хорошо,а в ЗПС при хорошей атмосфере,вообще ограничений нет(по дальности)
СУ-15 (простой)БРЛС Орел-д58.Скажу что помню,это было в 1981году.Огран. по Vпр.такиеже как 25,вертикальные меньше.Прицел вообще аховый,на лампах,главный прибор - ток магнетрона показывал (на боевое применение)Под ракурсами более 2/4 вообще не работал,часты срывы захвата Дальности по 21 в ППС на больших Н -25-30 км,захвата10-15км,по ТУ-16 30-35км,захвата 15-18 км,в ЗПС меньше км на 5-10.
По МИГ-31-Это в стиле Оленеводика ?

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Igor_k;60956]Это очень старая ветка с форумавиа,в основном по Миг-23,но поминаются и другие машины.Саму ветку сейчас поднять невозможно,но у меня сохранился зип.Конкретно по Орлу -только это(насколько помню)[QUOTE]


 Igor_k
Спасибо.Этот разговор Вечеслава помню,да собственно all ветка у меня где-то в архиве сохранена.То что Орел был целиком ламповый -это понятно(в тот период другого и не могло быть) однако чем объяснить слабую помехозащищенность комплекса и узкий обзор-ведь следует полагать,что диаметр+глубина параб.антенны позволяла получить наилучшее фокус.расстояние облучателя и наименьшие потери СВЧ даже
учитывая то что многое терялось в гибком волноводе...
Вообще описаловки этой СВЧ печки не у кого случаем нет?
PS/ Хотел пристегнуть РП-15М (Су-17). Чего-то картинки не клеятся.Система выдает файл jpg-bmp не является картинкой.

----------


## FLOGGER

> 2) Кто подскажет как была устроена тормозная система велосипедного
> шасси Як-28П?


Если найду это в т\о, то, что-нибудь, выложу.



> 3) Как известно Як-28П мог развивать скорость  до 2400 км./час 1963г
> Волков,Петров.Однако при этом не ясно на какой высоте и какие при этом были ограничения в авиачастях ПВО


Вот здесь не могли бы Вы поподробнее? Видно, я это дело упустил, совершенно не в курсе. У "спарки" макс. скорость 1807 км\час. на 12000 м.  Волков и Петров-это испытатели? (Честно говоря, мне кажется, что это "липа").

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот здесь не могли бы Вы поподробнее? Видно, я это дело упустил, совершенно не в курсе. У "спарки" макс. скорость 1807 км\час. на 12000 м.  Волков и Петров-это испытатели? (Честно говоря, мне кажется, что это "липа").


Уважаемый FLOGGER
 Упоминание о достигнутой скорости в испытательном полете завод. л-и
Волковым и Петровым практически встречается на всех сайтах посвятившим свои страницы Як-28П.То что самолет мог достигнуть эдакой макс. скорости сомневаться не приходится, но возникает вопрос 
на какой высоте (этого к сожалению нигде нет) как и вопрос по БРЛС Орел.
Единственное,что нашел,то это картинку на сайте Евгения Ерохина и
скупую инфо...

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый alexvolf, действительно, на "Уголке неба" написано, про 2400, но там же написано, что это было с дв-лями Р-11 АФ3-300, (в серию не пошли), которые приближались к Р-13-300. Т. е. это трудно отнести к достижениям самого ЯК-28П так же, как достижение Е-66 скорости в 2504, нельзя отнести к достижениям самого МИГ-21Ф. Но, честно скажу еще раз, что я в эту историю не сильно верю, т.к. установка Р-13-300 на МИГ-21 или СУ-15ТМ не привела к увеличению их скорости на 450-500 км/час. Да и не тянет он, как мне сдается, по своей компоновке на 2400.
А, вот, интересно, что на этом ресурсе: http://yak-28.maverick-lab.net/ упоминаний про 2400 нет.

----------


## PPV

> Меня тоже... Только у меня вопрос в иной плоскости, так сказать: каким образом самолетом, официально не принятым на вооружение, могли комплектовать строевые части??? 
> Фраза о том, что "Яковлев уговорил Савицкого" - ни о чём не говорит, маршал Савицкий не мог самостоятельно размещать заказы на заводах и так далее...  
> Никто не знает подробностей сей странной истории?


Ловите ксклюзив:
"ГК ПВО Бирюзов, ГК ВВС Вершинин --- МО Малиновскому от 24.04.1961. 
Докладываем:
Ген. Конструктором ОКБ-115 тов. Яковлевым А.С. в инициативном порядке, на базе ФБ Як-28 построен 2-местный ИП Як-28П, вооруженный двумя ракетами К-8М и БРЛС «Орел-Д». На этом самолете в процессе заводских испытаний выполнено 28 полетов, по результатам которых, согласно отчету ОКБ-115, получены следующие летные данные:

Н полета			500-1000 м		12000 м
Vmax			1050 км/ч		1950 км/час
Hпр			18100 м
Dmax на Vmax		900 км			740 км
Dmax на Vкр		1050 км		             2600 км
tmax			2-15			2-55
R перехв. (расч) в ЗПС	490 км			1240 км

Система вооружения на с-те Як-28П летной проверки не проходила, ее х-ки определялись на с-те Як-27 со станцией «Орел-Д» и ракетами К-8М при полетах с самолетами-целями Ту-16 и Ил-28. Было выполнено 15 полетов без пуска ракет, при этом наведение наземными средствами не производилось, а самолет Як-27 и цель встречались в заранее определенном месте и атаки производились методом отставания от цели с последующим догоном ее. Согласно отчету ОКБ-115 получены следующие х-ки системы вооружения при полетах на Як-27:

Н полета		            500-1000 м		12000 м 
Dобнаруж. с W=0,5	6-8 км			40 км
D обнаруж. с W=0,5	5-6 км			30 км 
Dпуска К-8М		до 4 км		             до 12 км

Заявленные ОКБ-115 ЛТД с-та Як-28П на малых высотах представляют определенный интерес для В ПВО страны, т.к. в случае реальности этих данных он может быть использован для перехвата маловысотных целей до создания спецкомплекса, позволяющего уничтожать цели на малых высотах. Используемые для этих целей в настоящее время Як-25М, производство которых прекращено в 1957 году, из-за технического износа, постепенно выходят из строя.
Считаем целесообразным провести по сокращенной программе совместно с ОКБ-115 испытания опытного образца Як-28П и его системы вооружения по определению боевых характеристик самолета Як-28П на малых высотах. Этот самолет может быть подготовлен к проведению испытаний во 2-й половине апреля с.г.
В случае подтверждения этими испытаниями заявленных ОКБ-115 данных, целесообразно обратиться в СМ СССР в предложением о постройке 3-5 таких самолетов для совместных с ПВО страны и ВВС испытаний по определению полного объема ЛТД, отработки методов наведения на маловысотные цели и оценки боевых возможностей с-та Як-28П для решения вопроса о принятии его на вооружение. Просим Вашего решения.

Резолюция: МО 05.05.1961 принято решение – провести испытания с ОКБ-115 на малых высотах".

----------


## PPV

Продолжение:
"Решение комиссии Президиума СМ по ВПВ от 23.09.1961 г. «Об изготовлении 3-х самолетов-перехватчиков Як-28П».
В целях ускорения летной отработки самолета-перехватчика на базе Як-28П с 2 двигателями Р-11Ф2-300, вооруженных системой К-8М в составе РЛС «Орел-Д» и двух самонаводящихся ракет класса «воздух-воздух» К-8М (самолет Як-28П) К П СМ по ВПВ решила:
1. Принять предложение ГКАТ, ГКРЭ, МО о переоборудовании 3-х самолетов-бомбардировщиков Як-28 в Як-28П. Обязать ГКАТ и ГКРЭ … обеспечить выполнение силами з-да 115, ОКБ-4 и з-да 339 … оборудование 3хЯк-28 в самолеты-перехватчики, в соответствии с опытным экземпляром Як-28П, оборудованным з-дом № 115. ТТД … установить после окончания летных испытаний 1-го опытного экземпляра в в/ч 15650 …Установить следующие сроки выпуска самолетов: 1-го – декабрь 1961 г., 2-го – январь 1962 г., 3-го – февраль 1962 г. … МО выделить для этих целей ГКАТ 3хЯк-28 (производства завода № 39)".

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый PPV
Большое спасибо за эсклюзив.Инфо ценная,картина начинает прояснятся учитывая,что ПВО Союза (и авиация в частности) всегда представляло собой более "закрытое сообщество" нежели ВВС, поэтому и возник ряд вопросов имено по 
Як-28П, в частности тех.возможностям БРЛС.Ведь не секрет,что Як-28 доводился "до ума" практически на протяжении многих лет и последние машины резко отличались от первых в положительную сторону.Будем копать далее в поисках надежной инфо по комплексу вооружений...

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, действительно, на "Уголке неба" написано, про 2400, но там же написано, что это было с дв-лями Р-11 АФ3-300, (в серию не пошли), которые приближались к Р-13-300. Т. е. это трудно отнести к достижениям самого ЯК-28П так же, как достижение Е-66 скорости в 2504, нельзя отнести к достижениям самого МИГ-21Ф. А, вот, интересно, что на этом ресурсе: http://yak-28.maverick-lab.net/ упоминаний про 2400 нет.


Уважаемый FLOGGER

Как говориться "что написано пером -не вырубить и топором"...Однако согласитесь самолет предназначенный для перехвата просто был красавец, и уж никак кличка "птеродактель" к нему не подходила.Сайт указанный Вами прочитан "от корки до корки",но к сожалению "тайны века" не открыл и нового не добавил...

----------


## PPV

Для "завершения картины":

Устинов, Малиновский, Дементьев, Калмыков, Рябиков, Афанасьев --- ЦК КПСС от 25.10.1961.
В связи с тем, что за последние 2 года прошли ГИ нескольких типов ИП, считаем целесообразным рассмотреть вопрос о типаже этих самолетов, с тем, чтобы сократить кол-во типов в серийном пр-ве. …
В настоящее время в серийном пр-ве: ФИ МиГ-21Ф и ПФ с К-13,
				ИП Су-9-51 с К-51 и Т-3-8М с К-8М,
Проводятся совместные с МО ЛКИ Як-28 (в варианте Як-28П) … 
Считаем целесообразным осуществлять серийное пр-во следующих типов с-тов-истребителей:
МиГ-21Ф и ПФ как ФИ многоцелевого назначения,
Як-28П, как ИП малых и средних высот,
Т-3-8М, как ИП высотных и скоростных целей.
На з-де № 21 ГСНХ оставить только пр-во МиГ-21ПФ и увеличить выпуск за счет наращивания мощности.
На з-де № 30 МГСНХ пр-во Су-9-51 с 1962 г. прекратить, обеспечив в 1962 г. выпуск 40хТ-3 в УТ варианте. Немедленно приступить на этом же заводе к пр-ву ФИ МиГ-21Ф с К-13, организовав выпуск с 1962 г. для поставки в СНД и на экспорт …
На з-де № 153 НСНХ пр-во Су-9-51 прекратить. С 1962 г. необходимо организовать на этом з-де пр-во двух типов: Т-3-8М, начатое пр-вом в текущем году и Як-28П, к производству которых приступить немедленно.
… обеспечить, начиная с 1962 г. (выпуск):
На з-де № 30: 200хМиГ-21Ф в 1963 г., 300 – в 1964 г., 400 в 1965 г.
На з-де № 21: 425хМиГ-21ПФ в 1963 г., 530 – в 1964 г., 650 – в 1965 г.
На з-де № 153; 100хЯ-28П т 100хТ-3-8М в 1963 г., 250хЯк-28П и 100хТ-3-8М в 1964 г., 300хЯк-28П и 100хТ-3-8М в 1965 г.
На з-де № 31 Груз.СНХ – 60хМиГ-21 в УБ варианте в 1963 г., 100- в 1964 г., 125 – в 1965 г.
Проект ПСМ прилагается:
З-д № 30 – прекратить выпуск Су-9 в 1962 г., с выпуском 40хСу-9У,
З-д № 153 прекратить выпуск Су-9 в 1962 г., с выпуском 15хЯк-28П и 40хТ-3-8М…
Проект принят с оговоркой, что на з-де № 30 строят и МиГ-21ПФ: Вершинин, 13.11.1961
Проект с припиской Дементьева: МО требует в 1962 г. выпустить 55хЯк-28П. Завод № 153 может сделать только 15. Просим оставить 15.

Б. Куприянов --- ГК ВВС Вершинину от 31.10.1961
В проект ПСМ о сокращении кол-ва типов самолетов, изготавливаемых в промышленном пр-ве, посланного в ЦК КПСС 25.10.1961 и направленного Вам 27.10.1961 … просим предложение «Пр-во самолетов Су-9-51 на з-де 153 прекратить» добавить словами: «Ограничив выпуск их в 1962 г. 120 самолетами» …

----------


## An-Z

Нарыл у себя три странички "избранного" из книги "Боевые возможности АРКП Як-28П". Если сообществу интересны цифры по дальностям обнаружения и применения ракет, постараюсь вечерком привести эти выписки..

----------


## FLOGGER

Конечно интересно.

----------


## alexvolf

> Нарыл у себя три странички "избранного" из книги "Боевые возможности АРКП Як-28П". Если сообществу интересны цифры по дальностям обнаружения и применения ракет, постараюсь вечерком привести эти выписки..


Уважаемый An-Z
Спасибо/Интересно.Будем ждать....  

PS. Особое спасибо  PPV.

----------


## An-Z

Вот, выкладываю.. Никаких сенсаций тут нет, но немного конкретики имеется.. Тезисами, потому что закрыли в библиотеке с кучей литературы на неопределённое время, поэтому старался выписывать самое интересное на свой взгляд..

*Боевые возможности АРПК Як-28П*
"Максимальная высота перехвата целей зависит от максимальной опорной высоты полёта Як-28П и энергобаллистических характеристик ракет. Максимальная опорная высота по-лета самолета Як-28П 15000м. энергобаллистические характеристики ракеты Р-98 определяются запасом топлива и сжатого воздуха, электроэнергии. Запас топлива ракеты обеспечивает работу двигателя в течении 5,3±1,3 сек. За которое ракета получает прирост скорости относительно перехватчика 450-500м/сек. Запас сжатого воздуха и электроэнергии обеспечивают управляемый полёт ракеты в течении 40 секунд. Максимальная высота перехватываемой цели самолёта Як-28 с ракетами Р-98 (Р-8М1) составляет:
- при атаке с ЗПС с РЛ ГСН – 19000м
- при атаке с ППС		- 17000и
- при пуске ракет Р-3С только в ЗПС – 14600м"

"Минимальная высота перехватываемых целей.
Применение РЛС «Орёл_ДМ» и ракет с РГС ограничивается мешающими отражениями от земли, которые создают засветы препятствующие обнаружению цели на высотах менее 5000м. Для уменьшения влияния отражений от земли в системе вооружения самолёта Як-28П предусмотрен режим «малые высоты», ввиду уменьшения дальности действия РГС ракеты Р-98 режим «МВ» при атаке с ППС не применяется. Минимальная высота перехватываемых целей на самолёте Як-28П с применением БРЛС «Орёл-ДМ» и ракет РГС составляет:
- при атаке с ЗПС над равниной -500м, над населёнными пунктами 800-1000м,
- при атаке с ППС -6000м, над степью 2000м
- при применении ракет ТГС минимальная высота перехватываемой цели 50м.
Высота применения Р-3С от 0 до потолка самолёта."

"Максимальная скорость перехватываемых целей с ЗПС комплексом Як-28П состовляет
1100км/ч на h-19000м
1400 км/ч на h-12000-16000м
1200 км/ч на h-8000м
800 км/ч на h-500м"

"Минимальная скорость перехватываемых целей на самолёте Як-28П не ограничена. С учётом минимально допустимой Vсам при пуске ракет = 700км/ч, минимальная скорость перехватываемых целей + 400км/ч.
Минимально допустимая Vпол при пуске ракет составляет:
Для ракет Р-98 до высот 8000м – 700км/ч
>8000м – 500км/ч
Для ракет Р-3С на 
h<5000м при V≥0,6М при Твозд >0
h<5000м при V=0,8М при Твозд <0
h>5000м при Vприб≥550км/ч"

"Максимальные рубежи перехвата с 4 ракетами по топливу при атаке в ЗПС под ракурсами 0/4 составляет:
Для цели летящей
V=800км/ч h-500м			- 385км
V=1100км/ч h-18000-19000м		- 310км
V =1400км/ч h-15000-16000м	- 220км"

"Возможность выбора для атаки одного самолёта из состава групповой цели определяется разрешающей способностью РЛС «Орёл-ДМ» и ГСН. Разрешающая способность РЛС «Орёл-ДМ» по дальности 800-1000м, по азимуту 3-4°. По групповой цели следует применять ракеты с ТГСН, а ракеты с РГСН с минимально возможной дальности.
Максимально возможная перегрузка 6ед (2УР, топлива 2800л).
Максимально допустимая перегрузка при пуске Р-98 не превышает:
До h-2000м – 1,5ед, h-2000-8000м – 2ед, h>8000м – 3ед.
При пусках Р-3С максимальная перегрузка не превышает:
До h-14500м – 2ед, h>14500м – 1,6ед.
В диапазоне чисел Мпр 0,9-0,92 запрещается выполнение манёвров на  h<6000м с вертикальной перегрузкой >3ед. и на h>6000м с вертикальной перегрузкой  >1,5ед."

"Двойное управление (руль высоты и управляемый стабилизатор) отсутствие тормозных щитков усложняет выполнение манёвров на самолёте Як-28П в воздушном бою."

"В БРЛС «Орёл-ДМ» предусмотрена защита от следующих видов радиопомех:
Пассивных сбрасываемых в ЗПС цели.
Активных уводящих по дальности.
Активных шумовых."

"Система вооружения Як-28П обеспечивает поражение автоматических дрейфующих аэростатов (АДА) ракетами Р-3С и Р-98 с ТГС в режиме φ̻ до высоты 15000м. Вероятность поражения АДА составляет на  h-14000м 0,3-0,4, на h-15000м 0,1."

"Як 28П способен перехватывать цели в нерадиоконтрастной облачности. Перистые высокослоистые облака влияния на работу РЛС не оказывают. Слоисто-кучевые просвечивающие облака летом создают засветы в виде отдельных точек до сплошных засветок в зависимости от плотности."

*Основные ЛТХ*
Взлётный вес максимальный 16460кг
Тяга двигателей на форсаже стендовая 2х6200кг
Макс. Допустимая перегрузка 6ед.
Практический потолок 15400м
Vмакс. у земли 950км/ч
Vмакс. в стратосфере 1860км/ч
Время разгона с 2 Р-98 на h-11000м от М-0.9 до М-1.2 81 сек. , от М-1.2 до М-1.6 240сек.
Радиус действия 850км
Дальность обнаружения БРЛС – 40км
Дальность захвата БРЛС – 36км
На фоне земли цели не выделяет.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый An-Z
Спасибо за предоставленную инфо.
Однако возникает снова и снова вопрос по БРЛС Орел-Д ко всем участникам форума и радиоспециалистам.Почему летчики ПВО вспоминая о работе РЛС и бортовых СЦУ говорили "она была глуха как тетерев на току...".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Почему летчики ПВО вспоминая о работе РЛС и бортовых СЦУ говорили "она была глуха как тетерев на току...".


Скорее всего потому, что  ТТД прицела "Орел" зависели от высоты и скорости сближения, и при всех оптимальных условиях примерно:
-дальность обнаружения 30-35 км, захват 20-22 км, пуск от 5 до 15 км

----------


## alexvolf

> Скорее всего потому, что  ТТД прицела "Орел" зависели от высоты и скорости сближения, и при всех оптимальных условиях примерно:
> -дальность обнаружения 30-35 км, захват 20-22 км, пуск от 5 до 15 км


 Уважаемый RA3DCS


 Ну,не знаю,согласитесь со мной или нет,но думаю дела с БРЛС Орел на первых этапах обстояли следующим образом.Как известно БРЛС Ор-Д58
создавалась как импульсно-доплеровская РЛС с амплитудно-фазовой модуляцией,что  в известной степени ухудшало помехозащищенность
не только по каналу  определения дальности. В то время фазовый,как и частотный метод определения  дальности до ВЦ был связан с техническими трудностями поэтому конструкторы применили так называемый метод "Максимала" который оправдал себя прежде всего своей простотой при наличии остронаправленной антенны в см-диапазоне.Расплачиваться пришлось не слишком великой точностью при определении дальности.И вот почему...
Как известно разрешающая способность РЛС тесно связана с шириной луча.К примеру если ширина луча равна 10 град,то и разрешающая способность РЛС будет равна 10 град.Кроме определения дальности РЛС должна определять радиальную и угловую скорость и угловые координаты ВЦ.Как известно БРЛС Орел имела параболическую антенны с отражателем,который  устанавливался в фокусном расстоянии и жестко закрепленный облучатель  к которому по волноводу через циркуляры подавался СВЧ -сигнал. Сама антенна приводилась в движение от гидромеханизма.
Теперь для примера давайте рассмотрим реальную работу данной РЛС.При повороте антенны  сигнал  на выходе приемника меняется в 
соответствии с диаграммой направленности.За нулевую отметку береться ослабленный сигнал который поступает от ПРД в ПРМ в момент 
посылки импульса.Далее получив отраженный от ВЦ  сигнал сравнивается по по времени задержки и своей амплитуде.Отметка ВЦ имеет угловые размеры,соответствующие ширине антенного луча.Ошибка определения азимута(угла места) пропорциональна этой величине и зависит  от уровня шумов как самого приемника,так и шумов сопровождающего сигнал.Понятно и то,что в данную БРЛС были введены узлы позволяющие автоматически следить за дальностью (АСД),скоростью(АСС) и направлению (АСН).Однако элементная база и технические трудности внедрения Фазо-частотно-импульсного (а затем и цифрового) метода в БРЛС Орел не позволили на первом этапе достич поставленных задач,что возможно и вызвало нарекания со стороны летчиков ПВО. Однако учитывая весо-габаритные и технические идеи воплощенные в Орле можно считать,что для своего времени
БРЛС была техническим достижением.О работе СЦУ и СУП речь пока не идет.Все вышенаписанное не является предметом истинности БРЛС Орел,Но т.к. найти тех.описание или подробные хар-ки не представляется возможным,возникает еще один вопрос-А мог-ли Як-28П самостоятельно решать боевую задачу по перехвату множественных ВЦ ? И что представляет собой помеха "увод по дальности" формируемая на борту ВЦ?
Прошу уважаемых участников форума высказываться....

----------


## PPV

> ...Как известно БРЛС Ор-Д58 создавалась как импульсно-доплеровская РЛС ....


"Орел Д-58" никогда не была импульсно-доплеровской.

----------


## alexvolf

> "Орел Д-58" никогда не была импульсно-доплеровской.


 Смею заметить,что в мерном интервале  БРЛС Орел как раз учитывался 
 доплеровской эффект при определении радиальной составляющей скорости ВЦ.Правда назвать Орел импульсно-доплеровской РЛС
в современном видении  нельзя т.к. чисто импульсно-доплеровская 
РЛС относится к 4-му поколению РЛС с цифровым методом обработки сигналов,  где доплеровская частота обычно измеряется пересчетом импульсов и погрешность сведена к +-1 при этом ошибку можно еще более уменьшить,увеличивая мерный интервал до тех пор,пока значение например скорости ВЦ не будет заметно изменятся.Впрочем эти моменты уже выходят за рамки темы...

----------


## SVVAULSH

Як-28. Фильм (715 мб).
http://narod.ru/disk/22440667000/VTS_01_1.VOB.html

----------


## alexvolf

В 1957 г. коллектив главного конструктора Гедалия Кунявского приступил к 
разработке новой, более совершенной РЛС “Орел” для истребителя Як-28. Разработку вело ОКБ-339, а изготовление образцов – завод № 339, которые со временем были преобразованы сначала в НИИ-339, а затем в НИИ радиостроения. Теперь это мощное ОАО “Фазотрон-НИИР”.
РЛС “Орел” имела достаточно большой диаметр антенны. Понимая это, Павел Сухой на своем новом истребителе Су-11 пошел на заметное увеличение воздухозаборника, а затем вообще перешел на боковые воздухозаборники, освободив всю носовую часть самолета для РЛС. Этот вариант истребителя получил наименование Су-15. Для него НИИР разработал более мощную РЛС “Орел-Д”. Истребитель Су-15 с РЛС “Орел-Д” был принят на вооружение в марте 1965 г. и хорошо зарекомендовал себя в войсках. Продолжая совершенствовать самолет, “ОКБ Сухого” разработало ряд его модификаций, имевших как лучшие летно-технические характеристики, так и более мощную систему вооружения. НИИР, в свою очередь, разработал сначала РЛС “Орел-ДМ”, а затем на базе более мощной РЛС “Смерч” (главный конструктор Федор Волков) - РЛС “Тайфун” и “Тайфун-М”. Эти РЛС устанавливались на истребителе Су-15ТМ, который был вооружен усовершенствованными управляемыми ракетами Р-98 и выпускался большой серией. В 60-80-е гг. они составляли основу истребительного парка войск ПВО страны.Большой вклад в разработку всех радаров и СУВ для самолетов “Сухого” внес первый заместитель генерального конструктора ОАО “Фазотрон-НИИР”, лауреат государственной премии России (1998 г.), талантливый конструктор, инженер и ученый Юрий Николаевич Гуськов.

Фото 1 и 2. Антенна БРЛС  "Орел-ДМ" на самолете Су-15

----------


## alexvolf

Интересные факты связанные с Як-28 нашел в воспоминаниях л-и А.А.Щербакова



А.А.Щербаков. «Летчики, самолеты, испытания»
Летные происшествия и аварийные комиссии


   Июль 1969 года. Запорожье. Аэродром Мокрое. Потерпел катастрофу перехватчик 
Як-28П. Погибли летчик-командир лейтенант Улуков и летчик-оператор младший 
лейтенант Рева.
   По прибытии на место мне достаточно было одного взгляда, чтобы определить: 
самолет упал в штопоре. Дальнейший осмотр и анализ состояния самолета штопор 
подтвердили. Однако это было очевидно мне одному. Другие члены комиссии в этом 
разбирались слабо.
   На заседании комиссии я помалкивал. То, что Як-28П с точки зрения штопора 
самолет сложный и строгий, было известно, и представители армии могли делать на 
это упор. Но попадание в штопор в прямолинейном полете вскоре после взлета, 
когда скорость нарастает очень быстро, - маловероятно. Значит, представители 
промышленности и конструкторского бюро имели основание утверждать, что летчики делали что-то не соответствующее полетному заданию.
   Одним свидетелем был человек, справлявший на лоне природы большую нужду. О 
нем несколько ниже. Но была еще свидетельница, которая слышала от другой 
очевидицы, что самолет выполнял фигуры.
   На самолетах Як-28П командирами были летчики, окончившие нормальное летное 
училище. Операторами же бывали призванные в армию летчики-спортсмены из 
аэроклубов. В кабине оператора были органы управления. Вчерашние спортсмены 
хотели летать сами и просили командиров давать им такую возможность.
   В то время основным видом боевого применения был перехват с использованием 
приборного наведения. В таком полете практически не было энергичных маневров и 
совсем не было фигур пилотажа. Летчиков-истребителей перестали обучать высшему пилотажу. Летчики-спортсмены хорошо выполняли высший пилотаж на поршневых спортивных самолетах, но техника выполнения некоторых фигур существенно отличалась от того, как они выполнялись на реактивных истребителях.
   Фигура «бочка» на поршневом самолете была не самой простой. Делать ее на 
малой высоте было рискованно. На реактивных истребителях «бочка» стала самой простой фигу*рой, но делалась на Як-28П она совсем не так, как на самолетах спортивных. Если технику пилотирования перенести с поршневого Як-18 на реактивный Як-28П, то сваливание и штопор возможны.
   Свои соображения я конфиденциально изложил командиру полка и командиру 
эскадрильи, добавив еще, что межведомственная полемика мало что даст и уж во 
всяком случае не воскресит Улукова и Реву.
   Покурив и подумав, командиры согласились со мной и подтвердили, что их 
летчики хотят быть истребителями и действительно тайком делают «бочки». Они, 
командиры, в дальнейшем их постараются предостеречь. А затем мы принялись 
сочинять официальный документ. В нем писалось, что отказов материальной части не обнаружено. Удобная формулировка. Не то чтобы их гарантированно не было, а не обнаружено. Далее писалось, что эксплуатация материальной части производилась в соответствии с нормативными документами. Организация полетов также соответствовала наставлениям. И так далее, и тому подобное.
   Такой документ удовлетворял и представителей промышленности, и представителей армии. Я, как специалист по штопору, оставил заключение об исключении такового как причины катастрофы, хотя старался, чтобы аргументы были не очень убедительными.Однако нужно было предложить какую-нибудь версию, а ее никак не находили. В результате написали о необходимости продолжить исследования силовой установки и системы управления в лабораторных условиях соответствующих институтов.Имена Улукова и Зевы были избавлены от каких-либо подозрений, и это хорошо. Ребята хотели хорошо летать и, как могли, компенсировали недостатки курсов учебно-боевой подготовки.



  Вот еще один эпизод с самолетом Як-28. Карелия. Аэродром Бессавец. Белая 
ночь. Экипаж капитана Кременчука выполняет упражнение на перехват противника, 
которого имитирует другой Як. В момент, когда летчик должен был нажать кнопку 
пуска ракет, отчего должна была сработать фотоприставка прицела, фиксирующая 
сбитие противника, самолет неожиданно встал на дыбы и свечкой пошел вверх с 
перегрузкой, более допустимой.
   Далее все пришло в норму, и капитан привел самолет на аэродром, благополучно 
его посадил. Но что за вид был у самолета! Крылья напоминали волнистый шифер. 
Коки воздухозаборников загнулись вниз. Даже фюзеляж был деформирован. Но сейчас он спас жизнь летчиков, доставил в целости приборы-самописцы и должен был дать показания о своем неблаговидном поведении.
   Как тщательно ни исследовали все системы, никаких отказов обнаружено не было. На земле все работало нормально, несмотря на деформации. Доклад летчика был краток:
   - Самолет самопроизвольно стал кабрировать с большой перегрузкой.
   Летчик-оператор был более разговорчив, но безбожно фантазировал. Говорил, что ручка управления вырывалась из рук. В общем, он был молодец, не хотел подводить командира.
   Получалось, что управление кратковременно отказало, а затем отказ сам по себе 
исчез. Такое было маловероятно. Представители конструкторского бюро и 
промышленности взять на себя недоказанный отказ не могли. Как раз в это время 
самолет Як-28П приобрел репутацию самого аварийного.Обстановка накалялась. И вот в это время мне показалось, что капитан Кременчук хочет со мной поговорить. Изо всех членов комиссии он, вероятно, выбрал меня как летчика. Это навело меня на мысль, что главного Кременчук не сказал. Однако я подумал, что его благородная честность и желание сознаться в допущенной ошибке не будут должным образом оценены, а скорее наоборот.
   Он, кажется, искал встречи со мной, но рядом всегда находились другие члены 
комиссии. Я решил, что, поработав с записями приборов и проведя специальные 
летные испытания, мы со временем выясним причину странного поведения самолета, но тогда уже не станут обвинять капитана. Так потом и вышло. Я и Олег Васильевич Гудков провели испытания. Система управления Як-28П была непохожа на системы других истребителей. Управление по тангажу осуществлялось обычным рулем высоты и еще переставным стабилизатором. Нажимая кнопку пуска ракет, можно было перчаткой задеть управление стабилизатором и тогда движение самолета будет именно таким, каким было у капитана Кременчука.
   Расположение кнопки пуска и ползунка стабилизатора было неудачным. Но если 
летчик будет знать о возможности такого явления, то большую перегрузку и поломку самолета сможет предотвратить.
   Командующий авиацией ПВО маршал Савицкий по договоренности с нашим министром и начальником ЛИИ подключил к нашим испытаниям своего летчика-инспектора Анатолия Валентиновича Надточеева.
   Наша работа была дружной и согласной. Мы с Олегом, выполнив очередной 
эксперимент, показывали результат в полете Толе. Кроме увода стабилизатора, мы 
нашли способ предотвращения еще одной аварийной ситуации. Затем все втроем 
писали дополнения к инструкции летчику и еще летали в центр обучения летчиков 
ПВО и показывали результаты испытаний инспекторам и командирам эскадрилий. Такое взаимодействие ПВО и ЛИИ было большой заслугой Савицкого. Позже к такому взаимодействию стали привлекаться и ведущие летчики истребительных фирм.
Интересно отметить, что Як-28П, начав свою жизнь как очень аварийный самолет, 
впоследствии стал самым благополучным истребителем ПВО.

----------


## mrdetonator

Спасибо, очень интересные факты по Як-28 и РЛС ОРЕЛ-Д. Дополню, что эта РЛС первая в мире установленна на перехватчике способна обнаружить воздушные цели на фоне земли, несмотря на то что только на средных и большых высотах. В 1966 был на этой РЛС отработан метод ОЛПС  "Одно-Лучевой Пространственной Селекции", позднее использован в том числе как дополнительный режима СДЦ на РЛС Сапфир-23ДШ.

Подробнее об этом возможно прочитать в журнале ФАЗОТРОНА 2007.....
http://deton.lietadla.com/28-105/tmp128.jpg

Жаль нет информации если был режим ОЛПС станции ОРЕЛ использован и на СУ-15?

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Морячок

Уважаемые коллеги,

большое спасибо всем, кто заинтересовался темой и поделился имеющейся информацией - многое проясняется. Но и возникают новые вопросы... Прежде всего - бросается в глаза ряд "нестыковок" в приведенных здесь документах, прежде всего с датами. 
В документах, которые приводит уважаемый PPV, содержится ряд, на мой взгляд, странных утверждений:



> Используемые для этих целей в настоящее время Як-25М, производство которых прекращено в 1957 году, из-за технического износа, постепенно выходят из строя


Может ли кто-то всерьез принять утверждение о том, что самолеты, выпускавшиеся с 1954 по 1957 год, к 1961 году (очевидно - массово?) стали выходить из строя "из-за технического износа" и им потребовалась срочная замена?




> "Решение комиссии Президиума СМ по ВПВ от *23.09.1961* г. «Об изготовлении 3-х самолетов-перехватчиков Як-28П».
> …Установить следующие сроки выпуска самолетов: 1-го – *декабрь 1961* г., 2-го – *январь 1962* г., 3-го – *февраль 1962* г.


Прошу обратить внимание на даты в этом и следующем документах.



> Устинов, Малиновский, Дементьев, Калмыков, Рябиков, Афанасьев --- ЦК КПСС от *25.10.1961*.
> В связи с тем, что за последние 2 года прошли ГИ нескольких типов ИП, считаем целесообразным рассмотреть вопрос о типаже этих самолетов, с тем, чтобы сократить кол-во типов в серийном пр-ве. …
> В настоящее время в серийном пр-ве: ФИ МиГ-21Ф и ПФ с К-13,
> ИП Су-9-51 с К-51 и Т-3-8М с К-8М,
> Проводятся совместные с МО ЛКИ Як-28 (в варианте Як-28П) …
> Считаем целесообразным осуществлять серийное пр-во следующих типов с-тов-истребителей:
> МиГ-21Ф и ПФ как ФИ многоцелевого назначения,
> Як-28П, как ИП малых и средних высот,
> Т-3-8М, как ИП высотных и скоростных целей


Что  получается: фактически, еще до проведения испытаний, более того - еще до изготовления опытных экземпляров самолетов - принимается решение о начале серийного производства Як-28П? При этом, "вводится в заблуждение" ЦК - сообщается о проходящих "испытаниях" самолетов, изготовление которых еще только запланировано. Впрочем, все авторы - члены того же самого ЦК, так что прекрасно осведомлены о реальном положении дел.

Далее - как следует из материалов, выложенных уважаемыми Alexvolf'ом и Mrdetonator'ом - более или менее приемлемая работа РЛС "Орел-Д" была обеспечена не ранее 1966 года. В связи с этим остаются неясными причины такого активного лоббирования Як-28П целым ареопагом партийных и государственных мужей.
Аргументация, содержащаяся в их письме, представляется странной: сокращение типов выпускаемых перехватчиков. На момент написания производятся ТРИ типа истребителей - Су-9, Су-11 и МиГ-21Ф/ПФ (почему-то, в письме об избыточности кол-ва перехватчиков, "затесался" фронтовой истребитель), что авторам представляется избыточным количеством. Но что они предлагают? - "сократить" производство до ТРЕХ типов ИП: Су-11, МиГ-21Ф/ПФ и Як-28П. И в чем же заключается "сокращение"? в том, что Як-28П будет выпускаться вне зависимости от чего бы то ни было?

Складывается впечатление, будто решение о "серии" для Як-28П заранее предопределено, а вся аргументация, мотивирующая это - просто формальности. Происходи подобное в наши дни - можно было уверенно говорить о том, что "просматривается коррупционная составляющая"  :Smile:   Но те времена были несколько иные, и взятки в руководстве страной, мягко говоря - не поощрялись... Странно всё это. Чем же был ТАК хорош Як-28??? 

У меня вот какая мысль мелькнула: уважаемый An-Z привел весьма подробные материалы "Боевые возможности АРПК Як-28П". Есть ли возможность найти аналогичные данные по иным ИП, состоявшим на вооружении в 60-70 годы? Су-9/11/15, Ту-128 - и сравнить их...

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемые коллеги,
> 
> Складывается впечатление, будто решение о "серии" для Як-28П заранее предопределено, а вся аргументация, мотивирующая это - просто формальности. Происходи подобное в наши дни - можно было уверенно говорить о том, что "просматривается коррупционная составляющая"   Но те времена были несколько иные, и взятки в руководстве страной, мягко говоря - не поощрялись... Странно всё это. Чем же был ТАК хорош Як-28???


 Уважаемый Морячок
Времена действительно были другие.Хрущевская "оттепель" во многих
случаях сопровождалась "пылью в глаза",хотя именно в тот период
было много чего сделано для укрепления обороноспособности.Однако
стоит отметить,что в то время стало традицией проводить смотр боевой техники на полигонах.Кто мог лучше прорекламировать свой
товар перед трибуной на которой восседали члены Политбюро и СМ
во главе с трижды героем-те и получали финансовые потоки.К примеру
КБ Челомея где как известно работал сын Хрущева -Сергей.А как происходили демонстрации ( например осенью 1960г.)то об этом ярко вспоминал А.С.Яковлев в книге "Цель жизни" (стр 507-511 Политиздат 1966г). Интересный момент (о котором ,в свое время вспоминал по моему,если не ошибаюсь Кондрашов)проишедший во время демонстративного взлета опыт.перехватчика КБ Микояна Е-50 с допол.ЖРД в хвостовой части.Присутствующая в составе делегации член Политбюро Фурцева заткнула уши в момент запуска ЖРД и громко для всех произнесла фразу типа "к черту всю вашу авиацию".На что АНТ заметил в ответ "Авиация-не бабьего ума дело..." однако своего турбовинтового "Бычка" АНТ так и не смог протолкнуть.Хрущев как известно предпочтение отдавал ракетным  видам вооружения в том числе и в авиации,а Як-28П демонстрировался именно как перехватчик с ракетным вооружением...

----------


## An-Z

> ......
> Есть ли возможность найти аналогичные данные по иным ИП, состоявшим на вооружении в 60-70 годы? Су-9/11/15, Ту-128 - и сравнить их...


Увы, у меня есть  только выписки из "Боевые возможности Су-9". По другой технике в библиотеке литературы уже не было, уничтожили. Есть слабая надежда, что кто то из лётчиков конспектировал и сохранил.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый alexvolf. Мне кажется, что демонстрация "своей" техники Правительству страны на полигонах гораздо более честное, открытое соревнование, чем пускание подковерных финансовых потоков "нужным" людям для того, чтобы хапнуть денег из бюджета. А там, хоть трава не расти. И Челомея, как оказалось, не зря финансировали-УР-500-то у нас единственная тяжелая. И надежная.
 Насчет ТУ-98-так ведь, наверное, он тогда не очень и нужен был и, потом, у АНТа в то время и так работы было невпроворот. Вспомните, сколько тогда его самолетов строилось. 
А ЯК-28П, я думаю, запустили в серию в первую очередь исключительно благодаря личным качествам АСЯ. Хотя, возможно, он и самом деле был нужен в ПВО, т.к. они на пару с СУ-9 перекрывали практически весь диапазон высот. Кстати, если я правильно помню, на аэродроме под Обозерской они и базировались вместе.
 И еще: на каком (в каком году) показе техники Хрущеву был показан ЯК-28П? В 60-м, о котором Вы пишете-не мог, его еще не было.

----------


## Морячок

Благодаря ссылке Alexvolf'a в ветке о Су-9, удалось отыскать кое-какие материалы по Як-28:
http://www.sgvavia.ru/forum/32-83-1
http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/38/page20.html
Особенно интересна вторая ссылка, на совсем "не-авиационный" журнал "Двигатель", в котором, тем не менее, есть много весьма подробных материалов, т.ч. и об истории создания Як-28...

----------


## FLOGGER

Как вариант-в музее у В. Задорожного (на днях его по телеку показывали). Называется Музей Техники. Есть еще под Питером в Пушкине, на АРЗ-20. Есть и еще-интернет даст ответ на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## An-Z

В наше время ценность имеет любой самолёт, только для кого то он ценен как технический памятник, а для кого то как несколкьо тонн цветмета.
А вообще Як-28П/ПМ не такой уж редкий самолёт, к примеру  Ту-128 осталось всего 3 и один Ту-128У

----------


## николай-78

Як-28п-это первый из перехватчиков который начал работать по РЛС в ППС и в конце жизни на них стояли Р-60 вместо Р-3с, постараюсь прояснть этот вопрос.
А Ту-128 с до модернизации и с Р-4/даже после модернизации/ высота пуска УР не ниже 8000м.На стрельбы давали всякий хлам и Пр-горит, Р-4 не сходит, высота пуска по ПМ-6 сброшенной с Ту-16 и идешь вторым по мишени конечно менее 8000м-ракета не сходит. Прилетел, стукнул по рулям Р-4-расстопорены-зафлюгированы, не хватило давления воздуха чтобы выставить 0-рулей.
Пуск-зачтен. Говорили что Ту-128 на тот момент долженбыл сбивать все что выше 8000м, а какой-то другой самолет-ниже.

----------


## лехандр

Извиняюсь за флуд, тему уже создал в разделе холодная война, но здесь спецы именно по Як-28, гляньте пожалуйста фотки здесь http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/lehandr2/aviaoblomki?pg=1
Эти обломки мы нашли в горах. Там и серийный номер есть. Может кто подскажет, что там случилось?

----------


## timsz

Заводской - 1015339(0?). Новосибирский.

----------


## лехандр

А есть ли информация по номерам Як-28 ? Ссылку хотя бы.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

6 апреля 1966 г. в над Берлином потерпел аварию и упал в британской зоне оккупации, в Федеративной Республике Германии (ФРГ), советский военный самолёт Як-28П. Погибли два лётчика 668-го бомбардировочного авиаполка 132-й бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии 24-й воздушной армии, базировавшейся на территории ГДР, – Борис Капустин и Юрий Янов. 

В ходе операции английских спецслужб на месте катастрофы с официально не принятого на вооружение самолёта было демонтировано секретное оборудование. В 2003 г. эта операция стала достоянием гласности. Англичане признаются, что результаты изучения конструкции бортовой радиолокационной станции «Орел-Д» и СРО, установленных на Як-28П, позволили им модифицировать свои военные самолеты с тем, чтобы противодействовать советским БРЛС.

Так по этой причине Як-28П так и не был принят на вооружение?

https://inosmi.ru/world/20031226/203527.html
http://vestnik.rsu.edu.ru/wp-content.../2017/07/2.pdf

----------


## FLOGGER

> " результаты изучения конструкции бортовой РЛС самолета Як-28 позволили англичанам модифицировать свои военные самолеты с тем, чтобы обманывать РЛС "Skipspin", и таким образом был восстановлен баланс сил в "холодной войне".


 Эта фраза мне представляется слишком "громкой", чтобы так просто можно было бы "восстановить баланс сил в "холодной войне". "Холодная война" не зависела от РЛС ЯКа. К тому же, как мы видим, ЯК уже *был* в войсках. Т. е., решение о принятии его на вооружение должно было быть принято гораздо раньше. До 66-го года. Я нигде не встречал объяснения этому феномену. Допускаю, что АСЯ мог как-то продавить выпуск своего самолета в обход военных.
P.S. Нужно бы уточнить, только ли 28П не был официально принят или другие 28-е тоже?

----------


## Кацперский

Может быть я чего-то упустил в этой истории, но возникает вопрос: что делал прехватчик в бомбардировочном полку?

----------

